

Ask HN: "Mobile first" strategy - coryl

Mobile first seems to be a trendy and hot buzzword for new startup strategy. I wanted to know if anyone could elaborate on where this came from, what it actually means, or share resources on the topic like blog posts. Thanks
======
elclanrs
Mobile first is a pattern for responsive design where you start with the
lowest common denominator, the phone, and make sure the experience works and
then you enhance it as the resolution goes up. Personally, I do it the other
way around. Mobile first restricts you and doesn't let you see the whole
picture IMO. If you want the best experience start with the best device, the
desktop.

------
Apane
Like forgingahead said - Ignore it. It may sound cliche but don't follow
trends, follow real data.

------
forgingahead
Ignore it -- just build for what your customer base uses.

